# Roman Catholic Apologetics



## JML (Jan 12, 2012)

I am looking on some books on apologetical methods with Roman Catholics. I don't have a lot of experience with Catholicism so I am looking for some books that lay out RCC teachings and then Scriptures that refute that teaching. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 12, 2012)

You might start with Sproul:

http://www.amazon.com/Justified-Faith-Alone-R-Sproul/dp/1433515563/ref=pd_cp_b_1

Spends a fair bit of time explaining the Roman Catholic view therein.

Apologetic activities for someone who is not well versed in Catholic dogma is not something I would recommend. At least get yourself up to speed with something like Ott's book first (a required text when I was in a very Thomistic seminary at the time). 

In fact, if you have digested Ott you will know more than just about any everyday Catholic you may run across.

AMR


----------



## JML (Jan 12, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Apologetic activities for someone who is not well versed in Catholic dogma is not something I would recommend.



I agree, that is why I am seeking to gain some knowledge in the area so hopefully that is something that can be done in the future.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Ask Mr. Religion said:


> You might start with Sproul:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Justified-Faith-Alone-R-Sproul/dp/1433515563/ref=pd_cp_b_1
> 
> Spends a fair bit of time explaining the Roman Catholic view therein.



Thanks for the Sproul recommendation.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 12, 2012)

Some of James White's debates might be of interest, as well.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 12, 2012)

Check out the resources of the Protestant Truth Society.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 12, 2012)

"Roman Catholicism" by Loraine Boettner is wonderful. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 12, 2012)

Greg Bahnsen's debate I highly recommend: Covenant Media Foundation - A Roman Catholic-Protestant Debate

I also recommend his books: http://www.amazon.com/Van-Tils-Apologetic-Greg-Bahnsen/dp/0875520987

Amazon.com: Presuppositional Apologetics Stated and Defended (9780915815555): Greg Bahnsen: Books

Disputations on Holy Scripture - A disputation on Holy Scripture: against the papists, especially Bellarmine ... - William Whitaker - Google Books

Francis Turretin's 7th Disputation: http://www.iconbusters.com/iconbusters/htm/catalogue/turretin.pdf

Rev. John Greer's sermon on Roman Catholicism: Roman Catholicism Series - SermonAudio.com

If you're dealing with an astute RC, you'll need to familiarize yourself with the 17th century Reformed doctrine of Verbal Plenary Preservation and the arguments of Turretin, Owen, and Whitaker on the inspiration, infallibility, and preservation of scripture. Attacking sola scriptura was part of the counter-reformation and Simon's (and then German Rationalists) textual criticism. You should also read the history of John Mill's collation of the MSS during the 17th century. Attacking sola scriptura is the first attack. Here's a good article by MacArthur: http://www.mbrem123.com/bible/sufficn.php


----------



## baron (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure but this book might be a help to you.

Christianbook.com: Handbook of Christian Apologetics: Peter Kreeft, Ronald K. Tacelli: 9780830817740

Both authors teach at Boston College which is a Jesuit school. Here is some info on both authors.

Peter Kreeft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ronald Tacelli S.J. - Philosophy Department - Boston College

Now this book does not deal with Catholic Dogmas like Mary is co redemer, and thinghs like that. I think they state that the Reformers and the Catholic Church were missing each other due to their definations of key terms. 

So this might be a good book on Christian Apologetics seeing how it is used in a Jesuit school. But not sure if it is what you are looking for.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jan 13, 2012)

I published Mike Gendron's book "Preparing for Eternity," which I think does a good job of answering RC dogma with Scripture truth. It's a modern book by a man who was a RC for 34 years before God opened his eyes.

He has a good bit of material at his website pro_gospel.org.


----------



## jambo (Jan 13, 2012)

I would hesitate in recommending Boettner's Roman Catholicism as it is a bit dated. The RC church has moved on and although the traditional teaching of the church is still intact the RC you meet has changed. 'Faith for Today' is very good as it is an official RC publication but it gives a good picture of RC belief and practice today. Other books published by the CTS are worthwhile as they tell you what RC teaching is which is sometimes quite different to what Protestants writers tell you what RCs teaching is. Comparing CTS publications with scripture tells you all you need to know.

In terms of apologetics, Herbie Carson's 'Dawn or Twilight' is good.


----------

